# error 22 ON Demand setup, internet not connected (22



## justman (May 24, 2008)

I keep getting error 22 when i try to connect to the internet for "direct tc on demand" setp

I have an HR 20 700, with the cat 6 Ethernet cable running direct into my D link router. The IP address on the direct tv menu 192.168.0.199 matches the IP address in the d-link menu. The direct tv menu says: 

IP address 192.168.0.199 OK
subnet mask 255.255.255.0 OK
Default gateway 192.168.0.1 OK
DNS: 192.168.0.1 OK
Network: Connected
Internet: Not connected to the internet (22) 

I know its not the cable or the connection. if i plug my computer into the ethernet cable instead of the HR 20, i can connect to the internet with my computer. Also my dlink routher shows the following in status, so obviously the network is connected to the reciever since "directtv-stb" is now on the list see below from dlink staus:
LAN Computers
IP Address Name (if any) MAC 
192.168.0.196 DBLN9631 00:18:f8:a5:2d:88 
192.168.0.197 Owner-PC 00:1f:3b:46:3b:31 
192.168.0.198 00:20:00:2b:b1:d0 
192.168.0.199 DIRECTV-STB-94FC799F 00:50:94:fc:79:9f 

I tried unplugging everything including the HR 20. i plugged in the modem, then the router, and the the hR 20 and let it reboot. I tried letting it sit overnight and then rebooted everything (tried for 2 days). 

I know little about networks - i expected this to plug and play -- can someone help me?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Is the DNS setting the same one as your computer? You might want to specify the DNS server manually. 

Does your router have DHCP? If so, you might want to reset the HR20's network settings and try it again. 

Also, just to point out, the Network:Connected setting just means that there's some sort of signal on the line, nothing more. It doesn't mean the HR20 can see the router.


----------



## justman (May 24, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is the DNS setting the same one as your computer? You might want to specify the DNS server manually.
> 
> Does your router have DHCP? If so, you might want to reset the HR20's network settings and try it again.
> 
> Also, just to point out, the Network:Connected setting just means that there's some sort of signal on the line, nothing more. It doesn't mean the HR20 can see the router.


this is from my laptop so dns is the same:

Description: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address: 00-1F-3B-46-3B-31
DHCP Enabled: Yes
IPv4 IP Address: 192.168.0.197
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained: Wednesday, July 23, 2008 6:02:47 PM
Lease Expires: Thursday, July 24, 2008 9:01:07 PM
IPv4 Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
IPv4 DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
IPv4 DNS Server: 192.168.0.1
IPv4 WINS Server: 
NetBIOS over Tcpip Enabled: Yes

i did try restoring defaults on the hr20. no luck. unplugged and rebooted with no luck. im not sure what else to do.

also i dont understand networking, but if the hr20 doesnt 'see' the router, it looks like the router 'sees' the hr20 since its on my dlink status menu.


----------



## cruxer (Nov 11, 2006)

Check your D-link logs to make sure nothing is being blocked by the router's firewall rules. It's possible that the ping the DVR is sending to the 'net is being blocked either outbound or on the reply. 

You could quickly test to see if it's a firewall/access problem by making the DVR a DMZ computer in the DLink config. On my Dlink, that configuration parameter is found in the Advanced...Firewall...DMZ Host menu. Keep in mind that while in the DMZ, there's no firewall in front of your DVR.

-c


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

justman said:


> I keep getting error 22 when i try to connect to the internet for "direct tc on demand" setp
> 
> I have an HR 20 700, with the cat 6 Ethernet cable running direct into my D link router. The IP address on the direct tv menu 192.168.0.199 matches the IP address in the d-link menu. The direct tv menu says:
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem; I've tried everything and still no resolution.

The only difference is that I still am able to d/l DOD; which doesn't make any sense to me. I fail on the internet test; and yet I can still d/l DOD.....hmmmm


----------



## justman (May 24, 2008)

cruxer said:


> Check your D-link logs to make sure nothing is being blocked by the router's firewall rules. It's possible that the ping the DVR is sending to the 'net is being blocked either outbound or on the reply.
> 
> You could quickly test to see if it's a firewall/access problem by making the DVR a DMZ computer in the DLink config. On my Dlink, that configuration parameter is found in the Advanced...Firewall...DMZ Host menu. Keep in mind that while in the DMZ, there's no firewall in front of your DVR.
> 
> -c


i tried the dmz - no luck. i unplgged and rebooted the box and still error 22.

why is this so hard?


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you guys tried to manually enter the DNS information from the modem as opposed to the system automatically configuring for you? It should be an IP address totally differet from your Network's IP Scheme.


----------



## RayinMaui (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with Error 22.

I've searched all over, but no joy 

I have a HR21-100. I flashed my Buffalo WBR-G54 with tomato and set it up as a Wireless Bridge.

I have no problem connecting my laptop to it and getting to the Internet but neither (I have two) of my HR21s can see the internet.

I can ping them from my computer on the wireless network. 

I tried the DMZ, but nothing.

Do I have to forward ports or something?

Thanks for any help.

Ray


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

RayinMaui said:


> I'm having the same problem with Error 22.
> 
> I've searched all over, but no joy
> 
> ...


Try manually entering the DNS address provided by your ISP instead of the IP address of the router.


----------



## RayinMaui (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, I tried typing in the DNS address but when it says checking it's the gateway address 192.168.0.1? 

So obviously, no change.

I inputted the DNS address in Advanced Settings?

Any other ideas?


----------



## justman (May 24, 2008)

i solved my problem - i switched to opendns on my dlink router and now it works. i have no idea what that means but now it is working.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

justman said:


> i solved my problem - i switched to opendns on my dlink router and now it works. i have no idea what that means but now it is working.


Good that this worked, but it may have been coincidental as this does not appear to be related to any networking issues.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

RayinMaui said:


> I'm having the same problem with Error 22.
> 
> I've searched all over, but no joy
> 
> ...


I'm suddenly having the issue as well. Everything was working fine, then one day it wasn't. It's not just on one of my HD-DVR's, but all 3. The router sees the DVR's, but my DVR's can't connect to the Internet. My 3 PCs that are all connected to the same switch/router/modem can all connect to the Internet just fine. I'll keep trying...


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

There are numerous messages about this problem in several threads.

I think there is a software problem in 0X255. My internet connection was consistently good until the 255 update.

Now the box tells me it can't connect.

I'm using a static IP in the box and I can ping it consistently and reliably.

I'm using DTV supplied Powerline adapters and get consistent and reliable 85MBps transfer rates.

I can download using DOD despite the unable to connect message.

My setup is Linksys WRT54G -> Powerline Adapters -> HR-21


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> There are numerous messages about this problem in several threads.
> 
> My setup is Linksys WRT54G -> Powerline Adapters -> HR-21


Iwas fine until I installed the new linksys if this model. I am calling Linksys on Monday to see if they might have any ideas. The old linksys router I have still works fine.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

oldengineer said:


> There are numerous messages about this problem in several threads.
> 
> I think there is a software problem in 0X255. My internet connection was consistently good until the 255 update.
> 
> ...


Have you hard coded the IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, and DNS into your DVR to verify if it is or is not a software issue?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

groove93 said:


> Have you hard coded the IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, and DNS into your DVR to verify if it is or is not a software issue?


This one may be in the software .. It's uncertain at the moment .. There is, however, no need to change any of your home network settings .. especially if it did work before and it seems to be working now.


----------



## hondo777 (Jul 6, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> This one may be in the software .. It's uncertain at the moment .. There is, however, no need to change any of your home network settings .. especially if it did work before and it seems to be working now.


Mine quit working as well I have a software installed called network magic and shows all the devices connected to the network. It says the power line is offline which makes absolutely no sense. Is there a sleep mode on these things?

One other thing I tried changing the DNS in advanced setup on the D21 receiver and it keeps reverting back to the default gateway address 192.168.0.1.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

groove93 said:


> Have you hard coded the IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, and DNS into your DVR to verify if it is or is not a software issue?


Absolutely.
IP 192.168.1.110 (fixed)
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
DNS either 192.168.1.1 or 204.x.x.x. (MY ISP Primary DNS) - both work

I pointed this out in another thread:
I saw a thread on the DIRECTV Tech forums. Lots of users are reporting this exact problem. One user did an IP trace of the connect transaction. Its destination IP is a DIRECTV server (in Texas AFAIR) which is rejecting it. Therefore the "no connection" message despite the fact that DOD still works. This looks more like a DTV network problem than a 0x255 problem now.


----------



## RayinMaui (Jan 29, 2007)

And I figured I did something wrong and just ordered $150 worth or networking gear!:nono: 

Doh!

Ray


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Although I've posted it in several of the other related threads, count me as one of the ones having troubles. I've only had the HR for about a month, immediately set up DOD without issues (and downloaded a couple titles. Then had three changes: added the AM21, added an external hard drive, and received the latest software update. I've tried many of the suggested fixes, several times. I can't download DOD content... the "channels" to download them aren't even there any more (possibly because of the HD upgrade, maybe the previous setup was lost, and now it won't re-enable them since it thinks it can't get to the internet). I can ping it from other computers, so it is at least talking to my network. I've burned so many hours trying to fix it, I think I'll just give up until another software update.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I just sent DTV an e-mail about error 22 and 62 and I'm going to start calling them Monday morning. One of the nicer things about being retired is that I've got plenty of time to waste.

I did get something good done while trying to resolve this problem. I use DTV Powerline adapters for my ethernet connection between the HR21-100 and my WRT54G router. I was previously getting 2 to 6MBps transfer rates. I ended up moving the adapters to outlets where they are the only device plugged in. I replaced the outlets and cleaned them with contact cleaner prior to installation. The new outlets have tight connecters. I cleaned the prongs on the adapters before plugging them in. I made sure the adapters were securely plugged into the outlets.

Every microvolt helps here. After cleaning up my connections I'm now getting 85MBps transfer rates almost continuously.

Hopefully DTV will fix their problem and we'll be back in download heaven soon.

I had previously reported that a DTV server in Texas was bouncing connect requests. I was wrong. I saw .Tustin. in the TCP name and remembered Austin. It was a DTV server though.

I'm enclosing the lines of the thread I saw on the DTV Tech Forum
"A tcpdump revealed that my HR21-700 is trying to open a TCP connection to 
8.3.161.4 on port 8080, but the connection is being blocked by DIRECTVINC.car1.Tustin1.Level3.net with an ICMP "administratively prohibited" error. This means that the router with hostname DIRECTVINC.car1.Tustin1.Level3.net (4.71.105.162) is purposely blocking
the connection attempt to 8.3.161.4 on port 8080 (this is hard-coded into the HR21's software, I didn't define it), and thus the HR21 thinks that the Internet is unreachable"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I said it a few posts earlier and I'll say it again here:

This problem may be in the software .. It's uncertain at the moment .. There is, however, no need to change any of your home network settings .. especially if it did work before and it seems to be working now. In fact, in many cases, everything is working .. things like DIRECTV on Demand .. despite the fact that you get that error message.

Certainly you can call DIRECTV and talk to their CSRs, but I can tell you that DIRECTV is already aware of this and is working on it.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> In fact, in many cases, everything is working .. things like DIRECTV on Demand .. despite the fact that you get that error message.


For someone like me, who is unable to use DOD because the "channels" to find the content aren't even there, does it seem likely that it's because I also upgraded to an external drive at the same time? Is my assumption reasonable that when I originally did the DOD setup, configuration data was saved to the (internal) drive, which then got lost when I upgraded the HD? And now it won't re-do the setup to save that data because it _thinks _it can't get to the internet? There was a thread around here somewhere where someone else lost DOD ability after a recent HD upgrade. Is it likely that the issue is really in the software upgrade, and a HD upgrade just exasperates it by losing the previous good setup info?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I said it a few posts earlier and I'll say it again here:
> 
> This problem may be in the software .. It's uncertain at the moment .. There is, however, no need to change any of your home network settings .. especially if it did work before and it seems to be working now. In fact, in many cases, everything is working .. things like DIRECTV on Demand .. despite the fact that you get that error message.
> 
> Certainly you can call DIRECTV and talk to their CSRs, but I can tell you that DIRECTV is already aware of this and is working on it.


Thats good news. It's comforting to know that DirecTV is aware and working on it. At first I thought it was just me; then as the week went on; there were lots of posts. Hopefully they find the problem and it gets resolved soon.

Thanks Doug.

Vinny


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Thats good news. It's comforting to know that DirecTV is aware and working on it. At first I thought it was just me; then as the week went on; there were lots of posts. Hopefully they find the problem and it gets resolved soon.
> 
> Thanks Doug.
> 
> Vinny


Ditto from me. I'll hold off on my phone calls and give them some more time.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Any update on this Doug?

Thanks.

--Mav


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maverickster said:


> Any update on this Doug?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> --Mav


At this time, no .. However, if it is in the software then a fix will likely not be available until the next national release. We've been getting those about one every month recently .. although I have a feeling this release will be hanging around for longer .. that's just me guessing, though - no inside information.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, that's a bummer. If true, I guess I won't have access to all the "on demand" Olympics coverage.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Wow, that's a bummer. If true, I guess I won't have access to all the "on demand" Olympics coverage.


Yeah, frankly, I'm surprised that they plan to wait until the next NR to fix whatever it is that got broken that causes this....particularly with the Olympics occurring in [presumably] the interim.

Please keep us updated. Thanks!

--Mav


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

DarinC said:


> Wow, that's a bummer. If true, I guess I won't have access to all the "on demand" Olympics coverage.


Interestingly, DoD downloads appear unaffected by this anomaly... in my case, anyway.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> Interestingly, DoD downloads appear unaffected by this anomaly... in my case, anyway.


That's just it .. In many (if not most) cases, things work correctly, just the error message shows up.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> Interestingly, DoD downloads appear unaffected by this anomaly... in my case, anyway.


Yes, as I mentioned earlier, I _suspect_ the reason I can't is because I also upgraded the hard drive around the same time. Don't know if there's any validity to this, but I'm thinking that that caused my previous good DoD configuration to be lost, and now the HR won't re-configure it, because it _thinks _it can't see the internet. I could always unplug the external drive as a test to see if DoD still works on the internal drive. But frankly, I'm afraid to mess with it. I'm just not confident enough in the stability of this thing to be messing around with it too much. Plus, it's kind of a PITA to disconnect power from the HR... everything is so tight, it's hard to get to the back.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

DarinC,

For me, this problem is not preventing DOD from working. DOD works fine for me, but I didn't install an external drive recently (but plan to for the Olympics -- UPS has it now).

Try re-doing the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" search (do a keyword search for it, select "all" and it won't find anything, but it will turn on the misc menu). Do it manually, as a saved search for it won't work.

Now go to the misc menu by simultaneously pressing the two buttons on the front of the receiver. I think they are "info" and "menu" for this (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Turn on VOD (or DOD) there -- you can now use the remote in the menu.

Hope that works for you,
- LoopinFool


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

LoopinFool...

Thanks so much for trying to help. I tried it, but going to the misc options screen only shows "playlist sort" and "done". I did a search to see if maybe the button combo is wrong (it's not), but I did find this caveat: "Your network must be properly set up and working to use this feature." So I seem to be caught in a bit of a catch 22.


----------



## RayinMaui (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, as of 4pm HST I can now connect!

I didn't do anything so DirecTV must have fixed their setup.

Wahoo! 

Ray


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

RayinMaui said:


> OK, as of 4pm HST I can now connect!
> 
> I didn't do anything so DirecTV must have fixed their setup.
> 
> ...


YAY! I can too!

Now I'm not such a sad panda!


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I just started to have this issue yesterday, was there any resolution to it? I get the 22 error, but I cannot use the homeplug connection to deliver connectivity to my slingbox next to it, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## remaxsteve (Oct 29, 2006)

I have the Directv HR20-700 and an ATT 2 Wire router. My house is set up on a wireless network and I have no problems. I even have our Wii networked to my home computer ( which has the router connection). 

My question is this.... I can not connect either via wireless through the Wii or by connecting Cat5 cable from the wire and connecting it to the back of the HR20-700.

I keep getting error 22 or 62. I called Directv and they are unhelpful at best. Can someone please point me in the right direction? I want to be able to use the On Demand feature from Directv. 

Thank you.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone figured this one out? I have been trying now for TWO days to get this working, no combination of settings seems to work, and VOD doesn't work either, so I could care less about internet, but VOD I need.


----------



## Redparis (Feb 6, 2010)

Same problem here too. Except I have one H21 and one HD-DVD Combo. The combo "sees" the Internet, but the H21 does not - error 22! Laptop works on the H21 Internet connection, just like everyone else. What is the fix?


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

I used to be able to see the internet on my HR20.......I gave up though....expended too much energy. 

I wonder if there ever was a real solution to this problem though.


----------



## briandoc (May 21, 2011)

I just had this problem on my new HR24 set up...

I switch the DNS server from the one picked up by the router in the Advanced Settings to an OpenDNS server and it immediately started working.

The free OpenDNS servers are:

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

It may not work for you, but it resolved error 22 for me. Sad thing is, it had worked fine for awhile with the default settings, then stopped working and this fixed it. No rhyme. No reason.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had this message for awhile after moving and it seems like my Xbox stole the IP: 192.168.1.2, so I changed it on the HR24 to end in .3 and that resolved it. Anyone having this issue should double check for conflicting IP addresses.


----------

